# A few plants of mine.



## Exo (Nov 8, 2010)

I was in the mood for a photo shoot yesterday, so I decided to go down to the dungeon and get some pics of my collection....Enjoy!

The "dungeon"












N.spectabilis






N.jacquilineae with a recently opened pitcher






N.copelandii "Mt. Apo"






Big N. sanguinea






an uncommon hybrid, N. macfarlanie x sanguinea






H.nutans baby












H.heterodoxa x minor






Cephalotus!






.....D.prolifera






a few pics from upstairs now....

N.ampullaria






Seedgrown N. mirabilis






N.gracilis seedling...one of the survivors from a batch I grew from seed






a gnat's worst nightmare, D.spathulata


----------



## zonbonzovi (Nov 8, 2010)

Simply awesome, Exo!  I admittedly chub a bit when I see pitchers and the like, but my green thumb's a little brown.  My wife keeps a lot of fancy-schmancy orchids so no more room near the windows for anything else.  You said they're in the basement?  Must be overwintering time?


----------



## netmare (Nov 8, 2010)

That's pretty bad-assed. I know how how some of those can be to grow from seed! Good job, very nice plants.

cg


----------



## Exo (Nov 8, 2010)

zonbonzovi said:


> Simply awesome, Exo!  I admittedly chub a bit when I see pitchers and the like, but my green thumb's a little brown.  My wife keeps a lot of fancy-schmancy orchids so no more room near the windows for anything else.  You said they're in the basement?  Must be overwintering time?


Most of the plants I keep in the basement are highland plants that come from cloudforests in SE asia and south america, they require cool, humid conditions to grow well. Keeping them in the basement allows me to keep the temps low without using an AC unit.


----------



## odiakkoh (Nov 8, 2010)

Those are awesome. I would love to have your skill on keeping plants alive. I could kill a cactus.


----------



## Exo (Nov 8, 2010)

odiakkoh said:


> Those are awesome. I would love to have your skill on keeping plants alive. I could kill a cactus.


...........don't feel bad, I DO kill cactus. 


Keeping these kind of plants is something almost anyone can learn, they are just a bit different from the standard housplants in their care.


BTW....being from northern california, there is a good chance that you could even grow the HL plants outside most of the year, considering that you guys have the benifit of cooler nights in the summer.


----------



## Taryllton (Nov 9, 2010)

A) what lighting system do you use?

B) how do you keep humidity up?


----------



## odiakkoh (Nov 9, 2010)

Exo said:


> ...........don't feel bad, I DO kill cactus.


LMAO!



Exo said:


> Keeping these kind of plants is something almost anyone can learn, they are just a bit different from the standard housplants in their care.
> 
> 
> BTW....being from northern california, there is a good chance that you could even grow the HL plants outside most of the year, considering that you guys have the benifit of cooler nights in the summer.


Really? I'll start doing some serious research then.


----------



## bobusboy (Nov 9, 2010)

man some of those are pretty phallic lol.


----------



## Exo (Nov 9, 2010)

bobusboy said:


> man some of those are pretty phallic lol.


I have noticed that most carnivorous plants have a definite....."sexual" look to them....hmm....maybe that why I like them so much......


----------



## Exo (Nov 9, 2010)

Taryllton said:


> A) what lighting system do you use?
> 
> B) how do you keep humidity up?


My light is a Sunblaze 48 high output T5 with 8 bulbs. It's about 3ft above the bottom of the chamber.


I keep the humidity high by using a sunpentown ultrasonic humidifier....it's the blue thing on the right of the first pic.

I have the whole setup on a 13 hour timer.


----------



## barabootom (Nov 10, 2010)

Really cool Exo.  I loved the picks.  Thxs.:worship:


----------



## ZergFront (Nov 11, 2010)

odiakkoh said:


> Those are awesome. I would love to have your skill on keeping plants alive. I could kill a cactus.


 Try a prickly pear. Online stores can ship you pads. They're usually pretty tough. Overwatering usually just makes cracks and scars.

 Thanks for sharing again, Exo. The sundews are very pretty.


----------



## odiakkoh (Nov 11, 2010)

ZergFront said:


> Try a prickly pear. Online stores can ship you pads. They're usually pretty tough. Overwatering usually just makes cracks and scars.


Ooo thanks for the tip.


----------



## codykrr (Nov 11, 2010)

I will be separating these into their own deli cups within the next week.  JOY!













Hey Exo, do you have have seeds from the red traps?


----------



## Exo (Nov 11, 2010)

codykrr said:


> I will be separating these into their own deli cups within the next week.  JOY!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Cody, you need to give those seedlings a little more light, see how long the leaves are and how dark green they look? that means they need more light. but otherwise they look very good. 

No flytrap seeds this year, but next spring I'll have some....I did get some pitcher plant seeds though, along with a few kinds of sundew seed.


----------



## nhaverland413 (Nov 11, 2010)

gorgeous Nepenthes! and Heliamhora! and well all of it! Ever housed Ts with neps? What are the dimentions of your terrarium? 

again, great collection!

Nick


----------



## Exo (Nov 11, 2010)

nhaverland413 said:


> gorgeous Nepenthes! and Heliamhora! and well all of it! Ever housed Ts with neps? What are the dimentions of your terrarium?
> 
> again, great collection!
> 
> Nick


Housing T's with neps would only work with if the nep pitchers were very small...or the T very large, otherwise....well, I'm sure you know what would happen. 

My highland growchamber in the basement is 6ft x 5ft x 4ft, the lightcart I use for my Lowland jungle plants upstairs has three tiers, each one is 2ft x 1.5ft x 2ft.


----------



## codykrr (Nov 11, 2010)

well for now, I have just had them sitting in a south facing window.  When I separate them I will put them under better lights.  Ill be doing that as soon as deer season is over.  

Also, what kind of pitch plant seeds you have?  If you are willing to part with some anyway.


----------



## Exo (Nov 11, 2010)

codykrr said:


> well for now, I have just had them sitting in a south facing window.  When I separate them I will put them under better lights.  Ill be doing that as soon as deer season is over.
> 
> Also, what kind of pitch plant seeds you have?  If you are willing to part with some anyway.


I have Sarracenia purpurea and S.oreophilla seed in the fridge (They need a cold dormancy before you can sprout them) and I've got some S.flava seed coming from a friend. I might be able to part with a few purpurea seed one they are done in the fridge. (2 more weeks)


----------



## Exo (Nov 11, 2010)

BTW.....anyone interested in CPs should check this place out....

http://www.terraforums.com/forums/index.php

I'm a member there, and loving every moment of it.


----------



## Taryllton (Nov 11, 2010)

Exo said:


> BTW.....anyone interested in CPs should check this place out....
> 
> http://www.terraforums.com/forums/index.php
> 
> I'm a member there, and loving every moment of it.


_TURN-COAT!_ :evil:


----------



## nhaverland413 (Nov 12, 2010)

Exo said:


> Housing T's with neps would only work with if the nep pitchers were very small...or the T very large, otherwise....well, I'm sure you know what would happen.



I was thinking something like a small N. ampularia in an L. violaceopes vivarium, a pot of small ampularia cround clusters for example. Or perhaps a dwarf Nepenthes bongo (I've got a mob of rooted basal shoots from one of mine)


----------



## Exo (Nov 12, 2010)

nhaverland413 said:


> I was thinking something like a small N. ampularia in an L. violaceopes vivarium, a pot of small ampularia cround clusters for example. Or perhaps a dwarf Nepenthes bongo (I've got a mob of rooted basal shoots from one of mine)


That could work, but you'd need a pretty bright light to get good growth....and I'm not sure how the violaceopes would take that.


----------

